# I know I said no more for today...but...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't help it-  I'm addicted to my camera!




































and Ziggy not working with me..still cute though


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The 3rd last and 2nd last are my favs, they're beautiful!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's Aly they look adorable


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

ummm...sorry the pics don't seem to be working...I accidently moved them in photobucket- 

Here they are..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

they were working when I looked this morning


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> they were working when I looked this morning



Really? That's weird. I moved them last night and forgot to update the thread- They aren't working now so I don't know...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

there working fine on my end  and they were working fine this morning so I don't know what your seeing...lol 
I know your graphic's in the halloween post weren't working but I think i fixed that 

p.s that fourth pic of baby the closeup is awesome she looks great


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're all working for me, so there's two sets of photos now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> They're all working for me, so there's two sets of photos now.


Hmmm....I guess I thought they wouldn't work for anyone since they don't show for me.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww they are beautiful


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love your outside pictures - Baby and Ziggy are so photogenic!!
Btw-I couldn't see the first set of pictures either. so its not just you.


----------

